# New Zealand to introduce immigration penalties for airlines



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

The New Zealand government is stepping up border protection with a new penalty and enforcement regime for airlines which breach their obligations under the Immigration Act. ‘With more than 4.5 million people flying into New Zealand every year, it’s important that we protect our borders and encourage compliance with the law,’ said Immigration Minister Nathan [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Zealand to introduce immigration penalties for airlines...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

